# Прогрессирующий сколиоз. Что делать?



## Олька Т (11 Июн 2021)

Доброго дня!
Я Ольга, мне 44 года, у меня сколиоз с подросткового возраста, года в 32 поняла, что с моим сколиозом нужно что то делать, боли терпела, жила на обезбаливающих, пока не слегла.
На сегодняшний день S- образный сколиоз, протрузии дисков по всему позвоночнику, люмбоишиалгия, радикулопатия, остеоартроз и что то там ещё.. На днях выявили по МРТ гемангиому в правом теле подвздошной кости - 20 мм. Корсет Шено ношу 5 лет, на инвалидности 11 лет, работаю кладовщиком, живу в Зеленограде, работаю в Москве. Корсет надеваю в 6 :00 утра, снимаю вечером в 19:00 - 19:30, у меня пятидневка, оформлена по квоте.. На ЛФК времени нет в будни, только по выходным..
Операцию делать не хотят, ссылаясь на возраст и непрогнозируемый исход.. Жить еще долго, работать тоже.. Спина болит, болит каждый день..частенько немеет нога вся целиком или наполовину.. Сейчас сделали новый корсет, в нем спина практически не болит.. А дальше как быть, я сейчас не понимаю.. Снимки вечером прикреплю, сейчас на работе.
Что Вы можете мне посоветовать?


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2021)

@Олька Т, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2021)

Олька Т написал(а):


> Что Вы можете мне посоветовать?


1. Понять, отчего болит.
- МРТ
- Осмотр врача специалиста
3. Лечение причины боли.
Важно понимать, что болит не от сколиоза. Сколиоз - это просто кривизна, а от кривизны возникает причина боли: мышцы, суставы, неоартрозы, грыжи...
4. Ношение корсета.
5. ЛФК в корсете и без, симметричная и кривая.


----------



## AIR (11 Июн 2021)

Там, где отмечено,  имеется укорочение и ригидность мышц. Надо избирательно, максимально акцентированно работать на их расслабление.. проблема конечно шире, чем видно на снимке, работать надо и на вышележащем уровне..



Олька Т написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день S- образный сколиоз, протрузии дисков по всему позвоночнику, люмбоишиалгия, радикулопатия, остеоартроз и что то там ещё..


Разумеется, с течением  времени проблема будет только усугубляться.. если, конечно,  "плыть по течению".




Олька Т написал(а):


> Корсет надеваю в 6 :00 утра, снимаю вечером в 19:00 - 19:30, у меня пятидневка, оформлена по квоте..


Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы позвоночника,  постепенно сколиоз увеличивается,  увеличивается и нагрузка на мышцы,  соответственно они устают всё быстрее и быстрее.. начинают болеть всё чаще и сильнее.. Корсет немного замедляет ухудшение самочувствия, не более того.



Олька Т написал(а):


> На ЛФК времени нет в будни, только по выходным..


Нет работы - нет результата... либо платить деньги специалисту.
Тем более что ЛФК при такой - "ни о чём "... только акцентированные упражнения с точным соблюдением методологии.



Олька Т написал(а):


> Операцию делать не хотят, ссылаясь на возраст и непрогнозируемый исход..


Халявы не будет,  хоть и говорят: "риск - дело благородное"...



Олька Т написал(а):


> Спина болит, болит каждый день..частенько немеет нога вся целиком или наполовину..


Разумеется,  устаёт.. нога может неметь и от сдавливания нервов напряжёнными от нарушения осанки мышцами.



Олька Т написал(а):


> Сейчас сделали новый корсет, в нем спина практически не болит..


На какое то время поможет, позже всё начнёт возвращаться.



Олька Т написал(а):


> А дальше как быть, я сейчас не понимаю..


Вариантов как минимум два.. Как говорится в одной притче про двух лягушек в крынке с молоком...


----------



## Олька Т (11 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Понять отчего болит.
> - МРТ
> - Осмотр врача специалиста
> 3. Лечение причины боли.
> ...


К сожалению, не получается загрузить фото описаний исследований, пишут - большой формат. 
Рентгенография пояснично - крестцового отдела позвоночника от 13.10.2020 года:
Проекция прямая боковая. Лежа. 
В двух проекциях определяется выраженная сколиотическая S- образная деформация. Левосторонняя и правосторонняя торсия позвонков L1-L5 с ротацией. Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Тела позвонков : структура и высота сохранены. Замыкательные пластинки с субхондральным склерозом. Межпозвонковые пространства неравномерно сужены в боковых отделах из-за выраженной деформации. Определяются краевые костные разрастания в боковых отделах L1-L5. Дугоотросчатые сочленения с субхондральным склерозом. Паравертебральные ткани не изменены.
Заключение: Р-картина выраженной сколиотической S-образной деформации поясничного отдела позвоночника. Р-признаки дегенеративных изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника по типу остеоартроза, спондилеза. Левосторонняя и правосторонняя торсия позвонков с ротацией. 
Описание- Рентгенография  грудного отдела позвоночника в 2 - х стандартных проекциях : 
На спондилограммах грудного отдела позвоночника определяется: продольная ось позвоночника отклонена вправо, с вершиной дуги на уровне  Th10 позвонка, с углом сколиоза, 15 градусов, физиологический кифоз выпрямлен. Снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков на уровне Th5-Th11. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков подчеркнуты, целостность их не нарушена. Имеются краевые остеофиты передних и боковых позвоночных углов тел Th10 - Th1. Костная структура не изменена. 
Заключение: Нарушение статики - правосторонний сколиоз 2 ст. Признаки остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника 1-2 ст.
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника от 23.03.2021г. ( лежала в отделении неврологии - снимков нет, только запись на диске). Описание :  Исследование выполнено в корональной.. сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях в режимах T1, T2, STIR на уровне Th10 - S 4. Физиологический поясничный лордоз выпрямлен при наличии "S" - образной сколиотической деформации оси позвоночника 3 ст.( до 24*) с левосторонним компонентом на уровне L1-2 и правосторонним - на уровне L4-5. Признаков нестабильнлсти нет. Тела позвонков с краевыми костными остроконечными разрастаниями в передних и задних отделах с утолщением передней продольной связки. МР - сигнал от тел позвонков неоднородный за счет очаговой жировой дегегерации костного мозга. Замыкательные пластины тел позвонков уплотнены, с проявлениями субхондрального фиброза. Высота межпозвонковых дисков и их МР- сигнал равномерно снижены. На уровне L1-S5 выявлены циркулярные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков с их дорсальным выстоянием от 4,5 до 6,2 мм.  Диски компремируют переднее передуральное пространство, ветральные отделы дурального мешка с сужением просвета межпозвонковых отверстий на 2/3 слева на уровне L1-3 и справа на уровне L3-5. На уровне L3-4 просвет сптнно- мозгового канала сужен до 7,3 мм. Дуральный мешок без особенностей. Спинной мозг оканчивается на уровне L1, его конус и конский хвост без особенностей. Межпозвонковые соединения с признаками остеоартроза. Утолщение и уплотнение желтых, межостных и надостной связок спины. 
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. 
Заключение :  МР картина дегенеративных изменений поястнично - крестцового отдела позвоночника по типу остеохондроза, спондилоартроза, очагового остеопороза и деформирующего спондилеза. "S" - образный сколиоз 3 ст. Циркулярные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L1-S1с субкомпенсированым стенозом спинно - мозгового канала на уровне L3-4.
МРТ крестцово - подвзошных сочленений (подозревают сакраелит) от 01.06.2021 года. Описание : 
Конфигурация крестцово - подвзошных сочленений не изменена, форма правильная. Контуры суставных поверхностей четкие, ровные. В теле правой подвздошной кости отмечается участок с гиперинтенсивным МР - сигналом на Т2ВИ, гипоинтенсивным на PDFS, участок округлой формы, диаметром до 20 мм, в структуре прослеживается трабекулярная исчерченость. Крестец и подвздошные кости в остальных отделах неоднородной структуры за счет наличия очаговой жировой перестройки костного мозга. Смежные суставные поверхности крестцово - подвзошных сочленений склерозированы с наличием краевых костных заострений. Участков отека костного мозга в субхондральных отделах не выявлено. Параартикулярные мягкие ткани не изменены. 
Заключение : начальные признаки артроза крестцово - подвзошных сочленений, данных за наличие воспалительных изменений не получено. Гемангиома тела подвздошной кости.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2021)

Вот запись на диске нам и нужна.
Либо на файлообменник поставьте и нам ссылку для скачивания.
Либо закодируйте ZIP и пришлите на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Олька Т (11 Июн 2021)

ЛФК делаю только лежа и без корсета, в корсете больно даже просто лежать)) упражнения в основном на растяжку, в планке стою 40 секунд.
Статику стараюсь вообще исключить как в быту, так и в работе - сразу начинает болеть и спина и ноги, мне лучше лежать или ходить, стоять и сидеть не могу, боли усиливаются.
Обезбаливающее, мази и гели, ЛФК и лежачий режим в выходные.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот запись на диске нам и нужна.
> Либо на файлообменник поставьте и нам ссылку для скачивания.
> Либо закодируйте ZIP и пришлите на sfp05@mail.ru


Поняла, завтра попробую отправить , из дома нет возможности. Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (12 Июн 2021)

Олька Т написал(а):


> ЛФК делаю только лежа и без корсета, в корсете больно даже просто лежать)) упражнения в основном на растяжку


У Вас участки напряжения и укорочения мышц чередуются с участками перерастяжения и дряблой слабости.. И что же Вы растягиваете? 🤔 Смею предположить,  что даже не в курсе.. Толку от этих "растяжек" минус ноль..



Олька Т написал(а):


> в планке стою 40 секунд.


А эта фигня, извиняюсь,  с какой целью?🤔



Олька Т написал(а):


> Обезбаливающее, мази и гели,


Небольшая временная польза, если без дополнительной серьёзной работы..


Олька Т написал(а):


> ЛФК и лежачий режим в выходные.


Лежание даёт возможность немного отдохнуть перегруженным мышцам. Но чем дальше, тем дольше им надо будет отдыхать и чаще, и уставать будут ещё быстрее..
ЛФК в данном случае ни о чём, бутафория и самоуспокоение. Повторяю,  общие, неакцентированные , без максимальной избирательности и очень точного соблюдения методологии выполнения упражнения могут рекомендовать только вредители.. В этом случае Вы считаете,  что активно и эффективно работаете с проблемой,  а на самом деле выполняете "Сизифов труд".. то есть сплошная "дурилка".. Поэтому только глубокое и системное вникание в проблему, понимание нюансов, частностей, а уже потом работа с постоянной оценкой процесса восстановления принесут заметный и положительный результат... и твёрдо знать, что "кремлёвской капсулы" нет, халявы не будет..


----------

